# info about manometry of bowels



## sabry34 (May 15, 2002)

Hi there,I'm going to have a manometry in the rectum in this month, I would like to know if it is painful and how it is done....Thanx a lot for the info.....


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I'm not sure if this fits for you; but I had an anal monometry in Jul of 2002, to measure my inner/external shpincter tones after hemmorhoid surgery; and complications of incontinence. If so; it is not painful; but more uncomfortable lying on your side while this and that is introduced to your backside to take various measurements and all. I don't remember if I had a prep or not. I do know that I wasn't allowed to eat for x # of hours before the procedure which for me was mid am. Good luck.Storm


----------



## jrusso11542 (Feb 25, 2004)

What does this procedure do??


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

It tests resting and squeeze pressures of your anal sphicters, also sensation of the anal canal, the sensory threshold and a few other things like that. Maybe the strength of the pelvic floor muscles.Anal Manometry- "Anal pressures are measured by withdrawing a cathether with perfused or solid state transducers by the station pull through method in the rectum (You are supposed to squeeze on these cathethers) Then resting and squeeze pressures pressures are recorded as the transducer is stationary at serial 1 cm intervals from the rectum to the anal verge" - words in parentheses are mine. They have found that maximum squeeze pressure is 90% accurate in discriminating between controls and fecal incontinence. Then there is Endoanal ultrasound- which identifies sphicter thinning and defectsAlso Evacuation Proctography- for pelvic floor problems or rectocele.Recto Anal sensation test-they distend a ballon in the rectum while measuring for thresholds for first perception, desire to defecate and severe discomfort. Rectal sensation can be improved by biofeedback."there is urge incontinence where the desire to defecate is perceived but one gets to the toilet too late . The other is passive incontinence where the patients are not aware of the desire to defecate before the incontinence episode.People with urge incontinence have reduced squeeze pressures while people with passive incontinence have reduced resting pressures in a recto anal manometry"Further, urge and passive incontinence also sugeest increased or decreased rectoanal sensation respectively"


----------



## nelly2 (Dec 19, 2003)

Can low resting pressure be fixed?


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

By biofeedback or phenylephrine


----------

